# Fitness Guru Jack LaLanne Dies at Age 96



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fitness Guru Jack LaLanne Dies at Age 96 By Elizabeth Weise and Nanci Hellmich, USA TODAY Leaders of the fitness world are remembering Jack LaLanne, who died Sunday at age 96, as a pioneer who set an example all his life that inspired people of all ages. LaLanne, widely considered the founding father of the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

